
Google bans all advertising for Irish referendum - anigbrowl
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-daniels-at-t/att-payments-to-trump-lawyer-more-than-reported-source-idUSKBN1IA2KK
======
ggm
headline doesn't match link

~~~
anigbrowl
How strange, this was the first news story I read after I turned on my
computer this morning so I'm not sure how an older headline could have been in
my clipboard. Thanks for pointing that out.

